# Really used cars for sale 1/24 Walmart



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

This may be old news .............but today at WalMart there were these really weathered , used cars for sale , $12 + , 1/24th scale , metal , they looked good enough for me " border=0> 
Here are a couple of pics .... 
























/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif" border=0> /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif" border=0>


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen these on Ebay from time to time. Our local Wallwort droce the only other toy carrying competition (Toy Works/Kaybee) out of town and then quit carrying toys! Go figure. 

Chas


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Our Walmart does not carry anything like that anymore, even dropped all models/paints/etc. Jerry


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Quick web search shows a number of Jada Toys' "For Sale" line of cars in 1:24... 

http://www.diecast-toys.com/allproducts.php?p_cat_id=10 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I love those kind of cars. Just great stuff for that "out behind the barn" scene. I've used plastic but the For Sale products are much better. 



















A new Wall-to-wall Mart is opening up about 10K from our place. It covers acres of previously productive farm land so they might find room for a few of these.  

Dave


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

I recall seeing those at a WalMart at full price. If I see them on closeout I'll pick them up for my garage scenes. I have bought dozens of cars at WalMart on red tag closeouts. They will drop the cars as low as $3 after Christmas. I still find cars in the closeout aisles all the time, but they range from $5 to $15. I let my daughter play with them a few months and they turn into wrecks, so I don't mind putting them outside at that point. ;-) 

Paul


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tj-lee on 06/10/2008 1:51 PM

Quick web search shows a number of Jada Toys' "For Sale" line of cars in 1:24... LINK Best, TJ


Appreciate the link: 
 . 
Those are GREAT detail products.  And the price is right, too.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure Blackburn remembers the old alaskan saying...'no yard is complete without dead car in it.' soemthing like that.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Try http://www.diecast-toys.com/allproducts.php?p_cat_id=10


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Henson on 08 Jan 2012 09:07 PM 
Try http://www.diecast-toys.com/allproducts.php?p_cat_id=10 Good stuff. Thanks.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

You actually should check at Menards. Every Christmas they have these 1/24th "oldie" cars. I picked up a "Mayberry Sheriff" car and several cool pickups, etc. for about $8 each. Just check the toy area.


----------

